# Apartments in Santorini



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Yasou all

This is first post on Greece's forum and am hoping someone can give me some advice.......

Am currently residing in Dubai but with the UAE being transitional it's not a place where you can put down roots. My dream is to open a business in Santorini, something along the lines of buying a small apartment complex with the intention of renting the apartments out for tourism. How feasible is this do you think? Or is the emphasis on 'dream'?

Advice greatly appreciated and thanks


----------

